# April Fools!



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It's that time of year, folks.  Has anyone here carried off, or been the victim of an April Fools prank?

My Grandmother tells me that April Fool's Day is a Ukranian National holiday.    No disrespect to Ukranians...I'm one of them.    She likes to make fun of herself.

About the only thing I ever pulled off was putting tape on the underside of a co-worker's mouse so that when she went to use it, it didn't work.  But alas, she told the boss her mouse didn't work.  He bought her a new one, and I sat at my desk with a big pout on my face.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

You are ruining the surprise


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

You're gonna mess with my mouse, aren't you anglead?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am sure I got somebody in my childhood years... Give me a bit to think Ma'am. 

OK... not my story but a family joke...
My MIL woke my FIL up at 5AM six weeks before their first child was due to tell him she was in labor. He laughed at her and waved his hand at her and told her to leave him alone and let him sleep... He thought she was April Fool-ing him... Thing is "William Jr." was born four hours later! Joke was on HIM! Poor boy, we still call him the April Fool!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

My April Fool antics usually involve a small, plastic spider. My dh has a spider-phobia.   Heck, so do I. We've been married for 32 yrs, so actually fooling each other gets harder each year.

Yes, yes...it's silly...but it entertains us.

Meredith, love your siggie line.  It's so, so true!

~Donna~


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> My April Fool antics usually involve a small, plastic spider. My dh has a spider-phobia.  Heck, so do I. We've been married for 32 yrs, so actually fooling each other gets harder each year.
> Yes, yes...it's silly...but it entertains us.
> Meredith, love your siggie line. It's so, so true!
> ~Donna~


Have you ever put one in his milk? Someone did that to my 3rd grade BFF and she sprayed it all the way across the table! I am pretty sure she got the culprit. 

Thank You on the siggie... it is exactly why I read... I can go anywhere with a book in my hand... anywhere....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Based on these posts...I'm carrying a can of spider-spray on April 1st.  Is there such a thing as spider spray?


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmmm...I think you have given me my 2010 April Fools spider location.  :::evil cackle:::    Thank you!

~Donna~


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Based on these posts...I'm carrying a can of spider-spray on April 1st. Is there such a thing as spider spray?


I don't think so Ms. Maureen... our exterminator always tells us that poison will not work... something about it only touching the tips of their feet... where as other bugs get it all over them... so watch out Maureen!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I don't think so Ms. Maureen... our exterminator always tells us that poison will not work... something about it only touching the tips of their feet... where as other bugs get it all over them... so watch out Maureen!


However, all those spider that chew their toenails are done for.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> However, all those spider that chew their toenails are done for.


   

Waaaait...a... minute... Eeeeeewwwww!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> However, all those spider that chew their toenails are done for.


hahahahahaha


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> hahahahahaha


Once again Maureen... where do ya get all those cutesie things I sent you a PM BTW...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

A co-worker of mine is dreading this day because of all the pranks she pulled on her DH last year.  And they are in the 50+ age range.

The two that I remember are:  
- securing the handle for the kitchen sink spray hose, so that he got sprayed in the face when he turned the water on;
- Saran wrap across the toilet bowl.

I think she did something to his car also.  I'll have to ask her what else she did.

I once told my boss that I was resigning.  In that case, I did not wait too long to tell him it was an April Fool's joke - he was very glad to hear that.  Obviously, this is one that could be very dangerous if you are not sure of your standing in the office.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan of April Fools. It seems to me that it's an excuse for the meanness to come out in some people. And, if you 'get' someone really good. . . .well, payback is a


Spoiler



bitch


. Plus, so often, it just escalates and pretty soon even the best intentioned are no longer feeling the love. . . . . .


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Based on these posts...I'm carrying a can of spider-spray on April 1st. Is there such a thing as spider spray?


YES! There is! It claims to kill up to 3 months, but that's bunk. However, it's EXTREMELY effective when sprayed directly on the spider. I keep two cans of this on hand at all times because I hate spiders so very much.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I remember doing stupid stuff in high school like taping down the receiver on the phones and stuff so they would keep ringing but that is about it


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> YES! There is! It claims to kill up to 3 months, but that's bunk. However, it's EXTREMELY effective when sprayed directly on the spider. I keep two cans of this on hand at all times because I hate spiders so very much.


Thanks travelgirl!!! Oh my, but the thought of getting close enough to spray them!!! He'll raise his two front legs and pump them at me like fists and say "come on, I dare ya! Is that the best you got?"


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Thanks travelgirl!!! Oh my, but the thought of getting close enough to spray them!!! He'll raise his two front legs and pump them at me like fists and say "come on, I dare ya! Is that the best you got?"


LOL! You do have to get close enough to spray them, but it works so fast that you get the immense pleasure of watching the little boogers die right there in front of your eyes. To me, that is VERY satisfying.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mamiller said:


> Thanks travelgirl!!! Oh my, but the thought of getting close enough to spray them!!! He'll raise his two front legs and pump them at me like fists and say "come on, I dare ya! Is that the best you got?"


My DH also has a spider-phobia so it is my job to catch any that get into the house and take them outside. We avoid poison as much as possible.  (EDIT: Ever since we found that I reacted very badly to one of the sprays, even when being especially careful and doubling the time it said to stay away. )


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread just actually reminded me of April Fools.. haha. thanks for the reminder.  someone might fool me on that day. lol


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not a fan of April Fools. It seems to me that it's an excuse for the meanness to come out in some people. And, if you 'get' someone really good. . . .well, payback is a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree with Ann on this one.... but since DD is going to be hearing about the day from her pals, a few years ago I started a sort of "preventive" tradition of doing something just harmlessly _silly_ on April 1st. Like dyeing our mashed potatoes blue with food coloring, or putting my hair in Pippi Longstocking braids, or remaking DD's bed backwards with the pillow at the foot end... silly for the giggles, but no mean surprises for anyone.

But I appreciate the spider tips.  No wait, I mean the tips on dealing with spiders.  Not spiders tips on toast, or anything like that....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

April Fool is just an excuse to tell lies or play mean jokes and get away with it.  Guess it's fun for kids, but I don't know why adults enjoy doing April Fool's pranks.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> April Fool is just an excuse to tell lies or play mean jokes and get away with it. Guess it's fun for kids, but I don't know why adults enjoy doing April Fool's pranks.


Because, sadly, so many adults have a mean-spirited side... <sigh>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Because, sadly, so many adults have a mean-spirited side... <sigh>


I would have said, "because many of them still act like children."  (Not all, of course, there are some folks who are _Masters_ of the non-hurting, non-humiliating prank. . . .they know exactly how far to take it to make it fun for everyone . . . . . most people, though, in my experience, are NOT Masters. )

Susan, here's a silly one for you. . . .get a bunch of packages of small balloons and blow them all up and fill up her bedroom with them when she's out. . . . .o'course you have to expect to have balloons all over the house for the week after that. . . . . .


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . .o'course you have to expect to have balloons all over the house for the week after that. . . . . .


Won't the cats have a field day with that! DD's cat gets spooked whenever DD brings helium balloons home.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

lynninva said:


> Won't the cats have a field day with that! DD's cat gets spooked whenever DD brings helium balloons home.


My Cat tears them up


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, here's a silly one for you. . . .get a bunch of packages of small balloons and blow them all up and fill up her bedroom with them when she's out. . . . .o'course you have to expect to have balloons all over the house for the week after that. . . . . .


LOL! Not sure about that ... her room goes up into a kind of loft area, and it would take a_ lot_ of balloons... but maybe I'll do a variation of that and put a few dozen balloons in the tub when I fill it for her bath... just clear or white ones, and then close the sliding shower door so she doesn't see them before she opens it...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Won't the cats have a field day with that! DD's cat gets spooked whenever DD brings helium balloons home.


Yikes, they sure would!   I'd worry about them eating bits of broken balloons though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*My nut of a husband and my even nuttier kids:*

Made it look like my car was *vandalized* in the garage. They suspended a video camera from the ceiling in the garage to* tape my reaction. * I opened the house door that enters the garage *to find:*

The garage door wide open
Broken Glass Everywhere 
Car doors open
4 Tires...gone...tire iron on hood
My Car Interior Missing
A baseball bat thrown in the back
Compartment and Console contents strewn everywhere

My reaction: My car, my car...Oh my God, my car...my car. 
DH and kids were in hysterics.
*
How they pulled it off: * 
Removed back seat leaving just the floorboards 
My husband got a bag of busted safety glass from his brother who works for a car dealership...
He rolled down all the windows to make it look like there were none and scattered the glass everywhere and placed a bat in the car where the back seat used to be
Removed all 4 tires
used the camera remote control to start camera when he saw me ready to leave...

IT BACKFIRED: The dummy didn't check the battery level and the camera only taped my opening the door and stopped before it registered my full reaction. Payback is sweet!!

I took DH's car to work that day. He had to put my interior back in, tires back on, and vacuum all the glass.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *My nut of a husband and my even nuttier kids:*
> 
> Made it look like my car was *vandalized* in the garage. They suspended a video camera from the ceiling in the garage to* tape my reaction. * I opened the house door that enters the garage *to find:*
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE!

Now see, I think that is the BEST one I have heard to date... not for you of course Ms. SJC... but still...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> GOOD ONE!
> 
> Now see, I think that is the BEST one I have heard to date... not for you of course Ms. SJC... but still... Shocked Grin


Props to them...I live in fear every April 1st.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, I was going to put in my April Fool's joke, but Miss SJC's is so good, mine will sound like trash... 
OK, so here goes.  I was always buying candy and bringing it to work. I would have it on my desk or in my drawer, but my employees were never too shy to ask for it or too honest not to steal it. So on April Fool's Day, I bought a bunch of those kiddie lollypops that change the color of your mouth (tongue, lips and gums) bright pastel colors like rosy pink, robin's egg blue, teal green... you know the ones. So I laid them on the desk and slowly, they disappeared. Imagine the screams I heard coming from the bathroom and other places when someone finally told the 'theives' and 'beggars' that their lips and teeth were pastel yellow. I had to lock my door for awhile, but it was worth it, especially since I worked in a maximum security prison unit at the time and these employees were supposed to be _all-business _ types.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)




----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a great one, Brendan!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I would have made you go buy me some Crest White Strips.

Ever since the Car Fiasco; I dread April 1st.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

sjc, that was one ELABORATE prank.  Wow!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, DH has me constantly looking over my shoulder.
One night, when we first got married...(many moons ago) he hid in a dark stairway for God knows how long; so that when I came around the corner to flip the light switch, he could grab my arm.  I let out a scream like no other.  His grandmother came out with the broom and asked me if I wanted her to hit him with it.  I miss that lady!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dh spent ALL day saturday helping his former stepmother do house repairs so she could sell her home. He called about 11pm saying he should be home about midnight.. (I was already comatose, not feeling well.) So our son told him he would leave the garage door unlocked. 
House lights were off.. DH walked into the kitchen from garage... DS#1 jumped out of the shadows and almost gave DH a heart attack.... and this was NOT April Fools... we do stuff like this to each other all the time. 
Once at a restaurant, DS stood up to use the restroom, DH took son's plate off the table and put it in his lap. DS came back, and DH told him the waitress had come by and picked up the plate before anyone could say anything...
it was a full 3 minutes before DH gave up the plate.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear you. The above post wasn't an April Fools thing either; just the car one was. Oh yeah...DH and kids think every day is April Fools. *That's why I have to use Garnier Nutrisse #40!!*


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Forgive me, but...I'm so glad I don't live in your homes.    I'll take finding a plastic spider taped to the shower wall on April 1st any day over what you guys experience all the year through.  More  

~Donna~


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's all fine. We pull fun pranks on each other all the time, and with 3 very smart kids, we have great playful banter most of the time. 

DH, DS#2, and I went to go donate blood last month (we were the only non-workers in there at 7pm), so we're all sitting there hooked up to the bags, and fairly witty, funny, repartee is bouncing back and forth, cute little hematologist girl is just dying laughing.. which of course is egging the guys on to no end (I play straight person for them very well) and she says it must be fun in your house. We all laughed and almost in sync said you have no idea. 

Their friends like us, and have fun hanging out talking with us. I like my house being the one all their friends like to hang out at. I know who they are hanging out with and where, and what is going on.
Though I will say, once they are all off at college, my food bill will drop sharply.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy April Fools Day, everyone.  Just thought I'd let everyone know there were no plastic spiders to be found in my house this morning.  LOL  Guess we're just too busy (or too plain tired) to bother.

Stay vigilant, people...in other words, don't be a fool.  

~Donna~


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy April 1st.

I'm still waiting for someone to tell me this whole 'go to work' thing was all a big April Fool's gag, and that in reality, I'm actually independently wealthy.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate April Fools Day!!  Luckily my husband does too, but I'm on my toes at work.  I work with a bunch of the above mentioned "grown up" children.  I brought in candy today (not mouth coloring candy... ) to hopefully bribe them to leave me alone.    
I had a boyfriend years ago that pulled off an elaborate prank that he was being forced into the military and had to leave college.  He went on for most of the day, had me terrified and worried - I did NOT think that was a very good prank.  Needless to say I'm not with him anymore!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

A dozen authors roasted best-selling novelist Brad Meltzer as an April Fool's prank (reported by USA Today). I hope he takes it well. I was a little mortified.
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/popcandy/post/2010/04/lindelof-oswalt-other-celebs-gleefully-trash-author-brad-meltzer/1


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Nobody better fool me...I've had enough this week.  Came home to another 6.5 inches of water in the basement...after the first 9" yesterday.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

sjc said:


> Nobody better fool me...I've had enough this week. Came home to another 6.5 inches of water in the basement.


Oh, no! I'm so sorry to hear that. I have a friend who lives in RI. She's afraid she's going to have to grow gills. 

Hope the water recedes very quickly.

~Donna~


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, SJC!  My sympathies are with you.  Hope you can recover soon.  I had my garage flooded with about three feet of water one year and I lost everything in there including my entire Star Trek Book Collection (over two hundred books).  I haven't had the heart to buy another one since.  Lawn mower, weed eaters, some power tools, tons of stuff including half my Christmas decorations and the tree!  Floods are such tragedies and they make you mad, but there is no one to take it out on.  Best wishes.  Hang in there.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I had a little April's Fools humor, but had to comment on Miss SJC's troubles first.  

I stopped at the post office in the great little hamlet of Zephyr, Texas today to mail a package and letters.  I like to do that when I'm passing through because I want the mail to be post-marked Zephyr just because it starts with a Z.    Anyhoo, I'm in there getting waited on by the very friendly, but lonely ONE clerk.  While she's waiting on me, she gets a phone call.  Then two more men come in and get in line behind me.  Now, keep in mind, this is a tiny, tiny post office the size of some people's kitchens.  She looks up and her eyes glaze over.

"What is this?" she says after a moment.  "A line in the Zephyr Post Office?  This never happens!"

The fellows behind me agree and I'm thinking 'Wow! What a perfect April Fools joke it would have been to round up fifty people and have them converge on the Zephyr Post Office all at once to buy stamps.'  Now that's small town!

Just a thought.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, SJC! My sympathies are with you. Hope you can recover soon. I had my garage flooded with about three feet of water one year and I lost everything in there including my entire Star Trek Book Collection (over two hundred books). I haven't had the heart to buy another one since. Lawn mower, weed eaters, some power tools, tons of stuff including half my Christmas decorations and the tree! Floods are such tragedies and they make you mad, but there is no one to take it out on. Best wishes. Hang in there.


Natures way of getting people to clean out the basement...lol. I have to laugh, it's all I can do...better than crying.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Surprisingly we had a very quiet April 1st. considering our normal life here I was expecting SOMEONE to do SOMETHING.. but nope.


----------

